# New group



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I have just started this group to counter the Geezers' group. I expect all of us snappers of whippers to take the forums out of the hands of the Geezers. Rise up and shake off the Geezer oppression! _Viva la résistance!_

http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/whippersnappers.html

I invite all who feel they belong in this group to join it.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, sweet **** all.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well then, is this group open to Whippersnapper-esses?

I'm at an impasse which of the 2 to join.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well then, is this group open to Whippersnapper-esses?


Well, it _is_ the most sexist group to have ever existed since the days of religion. So, yes, whippersnapper-esses are allowed to join; at the meantime, the whippersnappers are all forced to become their masochistic slaves.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well then, is this group open to Whippersnapper-esses?
> 
> I'm at an impasse which of the 2 to join.


Yes. All Whippersnapper-esses are welcome to join. 



Dodecaplex said:


> Well, it _is_ the most sexist group to have ever existed since the days of religion. So, yes, whippersnapper-esses are allowed to join; at the meantime, the whippersnappers are all forced to become their masochistic slaves.


What? As the supreme tyrant of the group, I did not approve of this.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> What? As the supreme tyrant of the group, I did not approve of this.


Whether or not you approve is of little value. It is a written law of nature that us whippersnappers exist to satisfy our beloved whippersnapper-esses.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Whether or not you approve is of little value. It is a written law of nature that us whippersnappers exist to satisfy our beloved whippersnapper-esses.


...I'm in.:devil:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> ...I'm in.:devil:


Nice.

im going crazy today


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel neither old nor young. I say we create a group for all those in betweeners. Who's with me?!?!?!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sure I'm in. This was a running joke last summer wasn't it?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

The geezers vs the whipper-snappers, WHO WILL WIN?









:lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

:lol: I think I'm going for this group haha!


----------

